# West Florida Dive Club



## Navarrediver (Jun 25, 2013)

West Florida Dive Club meeting will be held at IHOP located at 2548 Gulf Breeze Parkway, Gulf Breeze, Fl. The meeting will start at 6:30. All are welcome to come and join us for a meal or just coffee. This is open to everyone member or not. Come check us out and mark new diving friends.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks. Which day?


----------



## Navarrediver (Jun 25, 2013)

Tuesday the 13th


----------

